# Air Filter



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had one of these units for almost 3 years now and it works great. 
1st thing I learned is DO NOT run it when you are spray painting, the spray clogs up the outside, primary, filter very quickly. 
2nd thing I learned the filter units for it is expensive when you figure in shipping.
3rd thing I learned is if you take care of the outside filter, the primary one, the one on the inside stays pretty good looking for "a long time".
Also, now that I have a Delta 50-760 filter, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27842, I don't use the overhead one near as often.
THANKS FOR THE POST!!!!!!


----------



## asmitty (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the review…this gives some nice insight to this tool. I always enjoy reading reviews from the end consumer of woodworking tools. enjoy your new tool and cleaner shop!


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

I know this thread is over a year old but just wanted to share. Based on the reviews of the air filtration units (Grizzly, Jet, HF, Delts, JDS & home made) I purchased the Grizzly G9956 unit March '11. Some the main reasons were, 1. the 5 micron filter size (16"x20" easy replacement) as many of the others were odd sized and you had to go thru the OEM to get a replacement, 2. CFM of the blower, 3. price. This unit was well packaged for shipment. Easy to hang from the ceiling and the remote IS NOT DIRECT SIGHT. I can turn it on or off from anywhere in the shop. As noted by one of the other reviewers, the smell in the shop is much cleaner. I give this a two thumbs up.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

Based on the three reviews, I ordered the Grizzly G9956. Thanks.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Based on these reviews, I ordered the Grizzly G9956, too. Thanks.

David - thanks for the pictures and great info!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for this review and especially the calculations. I just bought a new Record air filter and it will be interesting to see how the calcs apply to it in my small shop.


----------

